# Is Tree Care Recession Proof?



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 20, 2008)

What do you guys think of the looming economy? Treecare here in Tn. has been really good to me the last 3 mths, however times could change quick ya know. I do believe that it is somewhat recession proof, especially if a person sells firewood to his customers(alt. heating for the home):monkey: . My normal business is removal of hazardous trees at local cabin rentals for very wealthy out of towners! Even if it got down to one call a week or even every 2 weeks, i believe that those in populated areas in the tree care arena would be ok. Home owners have to protect their investments. Treecare is a form of insurance for the homeowner, with the maintaining of equity inducing flora, and the removal of equity reducing hazards. There are some smart folks out there on this site, give me your thoughts. Pray for peace, but always train for war ya know!


----------



## treemandan (May 21, 2008)

well there is a niche but hey to answer your question with a question; how adaptable are you?


----------



## treemandan (May 21, 2008)

Oh and by the way, give that speech to Nailsbeats' customer and mine!


----------



## ponderosatree (May 21, 2008)

It's very strange over here in Berkeley. We're doing quite well but we've always targeted higher income people who I think are well off enough around here to survive the downturn. I hear a lot of other companies in my area are crying the blues.

We're scheduled out until the 2nd week of June. Still, I noticed that I've received less calls this week so I'm preparing some mailers. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Prune Juice (May 21, 2008)

*Ups n Downs*

Im in the sierras of california and a lot of contractors are feeling the heat. Lots of multiple bids. A lot of unlicensed people bidding way to low(hacks}. A lot of yearly regs still calling though.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 21, 2008)

Recession proof maybe! What we are possibly headed for who knows?
Depression would ruin most but the wealthiest individuals and we are not
far from it. It is almost too expensive to work and customers tend to be
shoppers in this type of economy. Adjusting your price stinks but I have
had to with all the low ballers we have!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 21, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Recession proof maybe! What we are possibly headed for who knows?
> Depression would ruin most but the wealthiest individuals and we are not
> far from it. It is almost too expensive to work and customers tend to be
> shoppers in this type of economy. Adjusting your price stinks but I have
> had to with all the low ballers we have!



Yep i hear ya. Showed up this eve at 7 to look at a job and guess who was there? The same sob i told yall about that called, posed as a homeowner, and requested prices over the phone like 3 months ago. Of course i never give pricing info over the phone and outta respect for him i can't say the name either. But heh, got the job though. He was my repeat customer, but was price shoppin a lil and didn't tell me the guy was gonna be there at the same time. No biggy though. That guy was proposin to top and hack and when it came my turn the homeowner chose my method set by ISA standards.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 21, 2008)

treemandan said:


> well there is a niche but hey to answer your question with a question; how adaptable are you?



As always, i'll adapt and overcome. We Marines are trained that way.


----------



## treemandan (May 22, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> As always, i'll adapt and overcome. We Marines are trained that way.



Well there you go. Hats off sir.


----------



## treemandan (May 22, 2008)

AND I have not been in the service but I had to teach myself ' adapt and overcome' AND that is something we should get ready to do, again.


----------



## treemandan (May 22, 2008)

Hey who put their ins. in their sig first?

Oh i see what i did. I just made 3 post when I should have just edited the first one. Sorry. I don't know how to fix it or I would.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 22, 2008)

treemandan said:


> AND I have not been in the service but I had to teach myself ' adapt and overcome' AND that is something we should get ready to do, again.


You got that right dan, all Americans are bout to hurt overnite real quick. Good luck to ya. Adapt and overcome


----------



## treemandan (May 23, 2008)

ponderosatree said:


> It's very strange over here in Berkeley. We're doing quite well but we've always targeted higher income people who I think are well off enough around here to survive the downturn. I hear a lot of other companies in my area are crying the blues.
> 
> We're scheduled out until the 2nd week of June. Still, I noticed that I've received less calls this week so I'm preparing some mailers. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.



Yes it sure is starnge around there no matter who you are or what you are doing.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 23, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Yes it sure is starnge around there no matter who you are or what you are doing.



Rumor has it twelve dollars per gallon in two years and maybe those guys ya'all are speaking of are recession proof but no one but the Gov is depression proof as money becomes worthless. I don't know where we are heading and politicians of today give little hope.


----------



## kennertree (May 23, 2008)

I hear recession in the news every day. Around here, I just don't see it. My calls have been on the increase as the gas prices increase. I think people are spending more time at home and want to do more projects around the house instead of taking that vacation.


----------



## ASD (May 23, 2008)

We Are Up 25% Over Last Years Sales To Date So Do Not Let The News And Big Bis Bs You !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapling (May 24, 2008)

I live in a city that has just gone through a big boom. Last year we were struggling to find good employees and this year we have someone calling every week looking for a job. We have noticed how many beaten up old pick up trucks with make shift boxes build on the back of em there are driving around full of brush. We are also finding a lot of under cutters out there and people who are jumping at jobs quickly. 
The surplus of individuals who think they can run their own tree service is having an effect on most 'good' companies. The thing is most of these people can take a tree down but are lucky if they know how to prune properly or even deal with issues such as tree health, insect & disease diagnosis, etc. 
What do you do when there are too many outfits out there all competing for the same work? How do you make your company stick out amongst all of the 'sh*t' ones?


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 24, 2008)

Sapling said:


> I live in a city that has just gone through a big boom. Last year we were struggling to find good employees and this year we have someone calling every week looking for a job. We have noticed how many beaten up old pick up trucks with make shift boxes build on the back of em there are driving around full of brush. We are also finding a lot of under cutters out there and people who are jumping at jobs quickly.
> The surplus of individuals who think they can run their own tree service is having an effect on most 'good' companies. The thing is most of these people can take a tree down but are lucky if they know how to prune properly or even deal with issues such as tree health, insect & disease diagnosis, etc.
> What do you do when there are too many outfits out there all competing for the same work? How do you make your company stick out amongst all of the 'sh*t' ones?


Sapling, try to offer something better to the customer than the comp is offerin. But most important strive to be the best. Heck, just goin beyond their expectations should be enough. Good luck to ya man!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 24, 2008)

kennertree said:


> I hear recession in the news every day. Around here, I just don't see it. My calls have been on the increase as the gas prices increase. I think people are spending more time at home and want to do more projects around the house instead of taking that vacation.


 Exactly zack, i've heard recession for a while and over here just an hour from ya we are getting more calls and jobs than ever! I really here people sayin they are just stayin home due to fuel prices, and that's ok with me.:monkey: Today(saturday) i finished up the week with 8 jobs total, 3 of those were done on wednesday alone,because my help was leavin for the weekend on wed. night. Fuel prices are kinda scary and all, but gettin 20 + calls this week i'm content and keepin my fingas crossed like a good little duggy should.LOL


----------



## treemandan (May 25, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> Yep i hear ya. Showed up this eve at 7 to look at a job and guess who was there? The same sob i told yall about that called, posed as a homeowner, and requested prices over the phone like 3 months ago. Of course i never give pricing info over the phone and outta respect for him i can't say the name either. But heh, got the job though. He was my repeat customer, but was price shoppin a lil and didn't tell me the guy was gonna be there at the same time. No biggy though. That guy was proposin to top and hack and when it came my turn the homeowner chose my method set by ISA standards.



Stories like this have prompted a long greeting on my answering machine. You are really going to have to want to talk to me. 
I should be so lucky, when I get a good client I hold on like grim death! But I do not go running evrytime the phone rings, anymore.
To answer the original question with a statement: Mine is. I have a lot of options, this is one of the reasons I put my name out. Another reason is to get out and see what people got going on in their backyards. You never know what or who you will run into. The more I know the better off I am.
My heart goes out to companies who work hard to ensure their employees have somewhere to turn, it is very hard. Everyone whose has money wants to put the squeeze on people who bust ass and take risk for a job they think should not be done by thier kids. 
That is why I am here; you think I am a smartass to you guys? What do you think I say to these jackasses trying to get me to say yes to less? Got any red dots?
One thing, also, that makes me recession proof is that I like what I do and I like many of the other things that are related. I can also hunt and get water. Other than that I am with Ropes, when we run out of sugar I worry if there is anymore at the store.


----------



## treemandan (May 25, 2008)

ASD said:


> We Are Up 25% Over Last Years Sales To Date So Do Not Let The News And Big Bis Bs You !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How many mexicans? Come on don't get pissed off. If you say "none" I will say" I am glad to hear buddy". remember a mexican is not an American and an American whose daddy was a mexican is just as bad.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (May 29, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Rumor has it twelve dollars per gallon in two years and maybe those guys ya'all are speaking of are recession proof but no one but the Gov is depression proof as money becomes worthless. I don't know where we are heading and politicians of today give little hope.




Maybe that's the one thing that would knock lowballers out of the equation  

Lowballers can keep lowering their prices, but the one thing they may not be able to contend with at all, is figuring out how to manage money to dish-out $12 per gallon.

And even they have to drive a truck if the debris is going to be removed.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 29, 2008)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Maybe that's the one thing that would knock lowballers out of the equation
> 
> Lowballers can keep lowering their prices, but the one thing they may not be able to contend with at all, is figuring out how to manage money to dish-out $12 per gallon.
> 
> And even they have to drive a truck if the debris is going to be removed.



Good point and yes maybe some will fall but it is sure hard until
that happens, was slow for a long time now its rockin so off to
do some work!


----------



## rbtree (May 29, 2008)

Interesting that a lot of you folks seems to have plenty of work. Here in the Pacific Northwest, it is slower than it's been in years, which applies to every company I know of personally. Yet, our economy seems to be stronger than in many other areas---less drop in real estate values, etc.

Two possible influencing factors that I see are: We had a very large windstorm Dec '06, which resulted in tons of work for everyone, including non storm work. Two, there is more competition here than ever.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 29, 2008)

rbtree said:


> large windstorm...more competition



I assume those two are related. Other tree services moved into town/newbies found a way to make a quick buck etc.


----------



## treemandan (May 29, 2008)

ASD said:


> We Are Up 25% Over Last Years Sales To Date So Do Not Let The News And Big Bis Bs You !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I asked him, you all saw. Now why don't he answer?


----------



## Tree Dog (Jun 9, 2008)

Here in So Cal it is terrible the phone hasn't been ringing and it seems like everyday I see a different truck on the road!


----------



## ponderosatree (Jun 12, 2008)

ponderosatree said:


> It's very strange over here in Berkeley. We're doing quite well but we've always targeted higher income people who I think are well off enough around here to survive the downturn. I hear a lot of other companies in my area are crying the blues.
> 
> We're scheduled out until the 2nd week of June. Still, I noticed that I've received less calls this week so I'm preparing some mailers. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.



Really dried up over here. Almost to a stand still.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Jul 11, 2008)

I am one of those guys that is underbidding all of you big dogs. I can do it by staying small and keeping my overhead low. Although on quite a few jobs recently I have been saying "man it sure would be nice to have a bucket truck right now". Chip truck/chipper and climbing gear. Hire a second guy as a contractor (who is also a soleprop) only on jobs where I need 2 people. etc. Hire or reccomend a bigger tree service on jobs where a crane is required. Rent a lift for a week once enough jobs are lined up to need it etc. 

My prices are going up with fuel costs, they have to.


----------



## ponderosatree (Jul 11, 2008)

Things have picked up here. We're still working everyday and, oddly enough, our per day average is pretty good. Still, I don't think the worst is over and I'm still pinching pennies.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jul 11, 2008)

*Hang In There Guys*

Fuel is bound to be makin it rough on everyone. Seems like the cost of most things are risin every other day! Here i'm over the fuel thing. Now i create my own fuel and am still able to charge the customers the going price for fuel still. Still got my time in it ya know! Helps out with the mtnc side of things.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 12, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> I am one of those guys that is underbidding all of you big dogs. I can do it by staying small and keeping my overhead low. Although on quite a few jobs recently I have been saying "man it sure would be nice to have a bucket truck right now". Chip truck/chipper and climbing gear. Hire a second guy as a contractor (who is also a soleprop) only on jobs where I need 2 people. etc. Hire or reccomend a bigger tree service on jobs where a crane is required. Rent a lift for a week once enough jobs are lined up to need it etc.
> 
> My prices are going up with fuel costs, they have to.



Man I know, but with no crane or bucket don't you kinda feel like a little p!ss ant.


----------



## Tree Dog (Jul 14, 2008)

Things are starting to pick up here also worked six days last week!!


----------



## arbor pro (Jul 16, 2008)

*Take the poll...*

I created a poll in the Tree Care and Climbing forum to sumarize everyone's responses to this subject. If you get a chance, please participate.


----------

